
Victor Lustig – Man who sold the Eiffel tower - prhomhyse
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Lustig
======
dang
Url changed from [http://factwide.com/2015/10/how-man-sold-eiffel-tower-
twice/](http://factwide.com/2015/10/how-man-sold-eiffel-tower-twice/), which
is cribbed from this.

